# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie!

## LibertyIn08

He's catching on! Just tossed in $250 - anyone else want to join in?

Transaction Code: EWNP3E145702

----------


## Adrock

Someone seriously gave this one star?

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Someone seriously gave this one star?


I'll give it five. 

But, it was probably because this is Ron Paul Grassroots Central. There are plenty of other subforums for stuff like this.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Why is this in the Ron Paul grassroots central?

----------


## 1836

> Someone seriously gave this one star?


There's a few people roaming around Grassroots Central giving bad ratings to threads that don't deserve them.

----------


## TheTyke

> Someone seriously gave this one star?


Trolls abound, it would seem... good things keep getting voted down. Happens any time something huge is going on for the liberty movement.

Massie is our best chance to win a seat since Amash, we have a host of great local candidates running,  Ron Paul is winning delegates, state chairman positions, and keeping the Establishment awake at night. We are changing the course of history. It's a great time to be alive!

----------


## Adrock

> Trolls abound, it would seem... good things keep getting voted down. Happens any time something huge is going on for the liberty movement.
> 
> Massie is our best chance to win a seat since Amash, we have a host of great local candidates running,  Ron Paul is winning delegates, state chairman positions, and keeping the Establishment awake at night. We are changing the course of history. It's a great time to be alive!


It baffles me how we are our own worst enemy at times. We have a chance to have another one of our own on capital hill. All he needs to do is win the primary against two establishment candidates. This should be an easy win. I agree though, it is an exciting time!

----------


## LibertyIn08

> Why is this in the Ron Paul grassroots central?


A) We have a small lull before our next few electoral contests.
B) Time is critical with this as with the presidential campaign.
C) Thomas has been a great supporter of the campaign this year and in year's passed.
D) His subforum has not got the needed traffic yet.
E) This will bring attention to his candidacy, which will hopefully help with D and not make these posts necessary in the future.
F) This is more productive than 20 threads complaining about Ron's sweater vest.

----------


## Adrock

> F) This is more productive than 20 threads complaining about Ron's sweater vest.


Do you think the sweater vest is why he lost Maine today?

----------


## LibertyIn08

> Do you think the sweater vest is why he lost Maine today?


Empirically proven that a bad sweater vest reduces your overall vote total by at least 3%.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

+rep

----------


## LibertyIn08

> +rep


+rep Thomas for running - he's doing a great service for the movement.

If anyone else is on the fence about donating, feel free to PM me - I'd be glad to discuss his candidacy further and convince you.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

He's also campaigning like he's down 20 pts.

----------


## BamaFanNKy



----------


## Adrock

It's only a little, but I hope it helps!

Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	EKMP3DF*****
Transaction date/time:	2012-02-11 22:59:43

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> It's only a little, but I hope it helps!
> 
> Amount:	$25.00
> Transaction ID:	EKMP3DF*****
> Transaction date/time:	2012-02-11 22:59:43


+rep

----------


## LibertyIn08

> It's only a little, but I hope it helps!
> 
> Amount:	$25.00
> Transaction ID:	EKMP3DF*****
> Transaction date/time:	2012-02-11 22:59:43


+Rep!

@BamaFan, yup - I'm hearing very good things about it too. He got to introduce Rand to 400-odd people the other night too.

----------


## Adrock



----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

He supports the Penny Plan.

He needs Connie Mack's endorsement ASAP

----------


## LibertyIn08

> He supports the Penny Plan.
> 
> He needs Connie Mack's endorsement ASAP


I've brought it to the campaign's attention. Thank you.

----------


## LibertyIn08

Bed time bump.

----------


## Adrock

Bump

----------


## Barrex

Fart.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

I made some massie buttons. need to get them to Northern Kentucky.

----------


## trey4sports

> He supports the Penny Plan.
> 
> He needs Connie Mack's endorsement ASAP



Get him on Sean Hannity.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Get him on Sean Hannity.


Great idea!

----------


## RabbitMan

I almost feel like during the 'NOBP' money bomb we should be donating to a bunch of different liberty candidates to introduce a twinge of irony to the whole thing! Haha

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Massie

I cannot edit his wikipedia page, but there are some problems.

1-He is not part of the libertarian party, but the Republican party
2-He needs a picture on the page
3-There needs to be indication that he supports the Mack Penny Plan, as I just emailed Sean Hannity's people

----------


## TheTyke

I wish I knew about editing Wikipedia articles... some of these things need correcting, and fast. I do not know that he's ever been a big-L Libertarian, and this is exactly what his opponents would like to paint him as to undermine him with Republicans - not the least the ones that might interview him.

----------


## TheTyke

Anyone? Wikipedia still has the wrong party listed.

----------


## LibertyIn08

I'll fix it.

EDIT: Fixed.

----------


## Aratus

> 


Cool bump!

----------

